

Twitter can solve harassment right now with verified accounts - frostmatthew
http://calacanis.com/2015/02/06/twitter-can-solve-harassment-right-now-with-verified-accounts/

======
paulhauggis
"You’re basically firing off a cyber sleuthing mission: get us the IP
addresses and we can subpoena the ISP to find out who is bullying you."

Bullying is illegal now? and what constitutes bullying? I would consider the
behavior of many open source project leaders "bullying", but I'm not going to
call the police. I'm going to just stop contributing to the project.

The ex-Mozilla CEO got bullied online until he was forced to quit. Would
Twitter consider the CEO the bully because of his views on gay marriage or the
people that tweeted non-stop until he quit? "bullying" seems to be the new way
to censor opposing opinions.

I'm fine with stopping more abuse, but forcing verified accounts makes it even
more difficult for people to express opinions that are against the norm. It
may even bring more bullying outside of twitter if you are forced to use your
real name.

"Now, verified twitter doesn’t only solve for trolling. It would also be a
money-printing machine"

So why do I want another company to have even more of my personal information?

------
dvhh
Maybe right now comes the time to discuss what we really want twitter to be:
\- either a dumb pipe for social update \- or something more like facebook or
google+

And I still think that trolling also include gawker abusing the Coca cola
advertising bot ( along with the threats that prominent users gets )

------
oaf357
Twitter has been used to overthrow governments. I'll pass on the verified
account meaning Twitter knows where I live bit. Facebook likely doesn't know
my street address.

